# 3DS eShop pre-paid cards finally available in Australia and Europe



## Jake (Aug 28, 2011)

"Even though the Nintendo 3DS eShop launched in early June, only those with credit cards have been able to make purchases since there has been no sign of the promised pre-paid cards. Well the Nintendo eShop Cards are now finally available in Australia through EB Games stores, the cards are also slowly becoming available in Europe through selected retailers.

In Australia the Nintendo eShop Cards come in two designs, a Super Mario themed card loaded with $15 credit, and a The Legend of Zelda card with $30 credit. These cards can also be used on the Nintendo DSi Shop and Wii Shop Channel with $15 converting to 1000 Points and $30 converting to 2000 Points.

The reason behind the delay could possibly be the new high-tech security measures introduced with these cards. There have been rare cases where people continuously enter random 16-digit numbers into the Wii Shop Channel or DSi Shop until they guessed a correct combination, the actual Nintendo Points card with that same number on it then wouldn’t work for the person who legitimately purchased it. The codes on the back of these new Nintendo eShop Cards however wont work until they’ve been activated at the registers when you buy them.

So if you’re interested in purchasing something from the Nintendo 3DS eShop, Nintendo DSi Shop or Wii Shop Channel and you don’t have a credit card, you can now purchase the new Nintendo eShop Cards from EB Games."


ALL I CAN SAY IS..


ABOUT ****ING TIME!!!









[size=-2]Source[/size]


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 28, 2011)

Huh. North America had eShop cards the day the eShop went live.

But you get the cooler looking cards! D:


----------



## Jake (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm saying they're available in Australia and Europe. I never mentioned America


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 28, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I'm saying they're available in Australia and Europe. I never mentioned America


I know. I was just saying how it was over here. It's strange that it took so long for other places to get them... But, like I said, your eShop cards are fancier than ours, lol.


----------



## Jake (Aug 28, 2011)

Australia = ****.


'nuf said.


----------



## Fillfall (Aug 28, 2011)

Will probably take some more months until they are available over here, in Norway.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 28, 2011)

Why would you want to buy cards?  Just add $$$ through the eShop.


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 29, 2011)

Bulerias said:


> Why would you want to buy cards?  Just add $$$ through the eShop.


I agree. But you gotta remember, not everyone has credit cards. And a lot of kids' parents won't let them use theirs, either.


----------



## Jake (Aug 29, 2011)

Tyeforce said:


> I agree. But you gotta remember, not everyone has credit cards. And a lot of kids' parents won't let them use theirs, either.



I can do credit card but I really just want to buy a card lol


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 29, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I can do credit card but I really just want to buy a card lol


Why? XD


----------



## Jake (Aug 29, 2011)




----------

